# Fallout 3 GotYE DLC's lassen sich nicht von DVD 2 installieren



## zeugs8472 (14. August 2012)

Hab mir heut im Saturn die Fallout 3 Game of the Year Edition für 10€ gekauft und wollt ich vor ner Stunde installiern. DVD1 wo Fallout drauf is ging 1wandfrei zu installieren, dann DVD2 ins Laufwerk getan (is in Bluray Brenner also nix altes[ca halbes Jahr alt]) und gewartet doch nix passierte außer das er auf der DVD rumgerattert hat. In Explorer gegange und Manuell starten ging ah net da hat sich jedesmal der Explorer aufgehangen.Habs auch in meinen anderen 2 DVD Brennern ausprobiert hat aber genauso wenig funktioniert. Laut Google konnt ich feststellen das ne menge ander Leute das selbe Problem haben aber nen richtigen Lösungsansatz hab ich noch net finden können.

Danke für Hilfe im Vorraus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. August 2012)

Du erhältst also gar keinen Zugriff auf deine DVD? Falls es doch geht, versuch doch mal den ganzen Inhalt auf deine Festplatte zu kopieren und installier es von dort.
Falls das alles nicht gehen sollte, dann befürchte ich, dass die DVD bzw. die Daten darauf beschädigt sind.


----------



## zeugs8472 (14. August 2012)

Unter Win7 komm ich gar net auf die DVD unter XP (zum Glück hab ichs noch drauf man weiß ja nie) Gehts zwar auch net zu Installieren aber er kopierts gerade hängt aber seit 10min schon bei "Restdauer:10 Sekunden" langsam nervts. So wie ich das mit bekommen habe würde mir Umtauschen nix bringen da ich google sei dank festellen konnte das auch andere Leute dieses Prob haben und es wäre doch sehr dreißt defekte DVDs in den Handel zu bringen, bzw sind die alle so.


----------



## MisterSmith (14. August 2012)

Ich habe mir auch vor kurzem die F3 GotY Edition gekauft, hatte aber ein anderes Problem. Nachdem die DVD automatisch gestartet hatte, über die Gamelauncher.exe, kam eine Meldung das Securom eine Emulation festgestellt hat, ich habe aber nicht einmal Programme installiert, die so etwas könnten.

Ich habe dann einfach manuell die Setup.exe gestartet. Und dann die zweite DVD eingelegt und ich glaube ebenfalls über Setup.exe die ganzen DLCs installiert.

Bei der DVD 2 hat aber wirklich etwas nicht gestimmt, die Geräusche die mein Laufwerk gemacht hat, klangen nicht sehr gesund, so als ob irgendetwas schleift.
Ich habe aber zum Glück ein DVD-Laufwerk mit einer hervorragenden Fehlerkorrektur, ich glaube bei einem schlechteren hätte ich möglicherweise die DLCs nicht installieren können.


----------



## zeugs8472 (14. August 2012)

Also es liegt net an der DVD sondern an der install .exe für die DLCs. Win 7 kommt net so richtig damit klar hab se über winXP auf de Festplatte kopiert über win XP kann ich die datei auch starten. In Win 7 hängt sich mal wieder der Explorer auf sobalt ich in dem Ordner klicke wo ich die Datei hinkopiert habe denke also das Problem liegt an Win7. Laut Verpackung ist Fallout GotY E auch nur für WinXP und Win Vista geeignet?! Ich installier jetzt Fallout auf WinXP und dann die DLCs mal schauen haupstache ich kanns zocken da is mir egal über welches Betriebssystem Geprießen sei das gute Alte XP


----------

